# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Jo's 2nd Bookmard

## - JO -

Here's the start of the second bookmark, which is a larger view of the first one...

I wonder if some of you are seeing me coming....

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Nice start and looking forward to your next update.  :Smile:

----------


## - JO -

Thanks Chickpea !

Here's the second bookmark 

### Latest WIP ###


Now I start the third and last... Hope you'll like them...

----------


## DanielHasenbos

This is superbly done Jo! Very convincing and it work very well as a bookmark. Great job!

----------


## Mouse

Excellent work, Jo  :Very Happy: 

Daniel is right.  It is very convincing.  I'm starting to plan my sightseeing trip in a yacht around the coastal waters  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

Very Nice, I like the shape and it looks authentic indeed!

----------


## ThomasR

That is amazing Joel ! The map has an authentic flair !

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work!

----------


## - JO -

> This is superbly done Jo! Very convincing and it work very well as a bookmark. Great job!





> Excellent work, Jo 
> 
> Daniel is right.  It is very convincing.  I'm starting to plan my sightseeing trip in a yacht around the coastal waters





> Very Nice, I like the shape and it looks authentic indeed!





> That is amazing Joel ! The map has an authentic flair !





> Nice work!


Thank you all ! I'm glad if you like it !!! 
I hope you'll like the final one too !

----------


## Ilanthar

Another nice one - Jo -! I like the landshape a lot.

----------

